# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: Could be on too many medications (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: Numerous times you have mentioned that you feel a particular patient is taking too many medications. I am curious as to what your thoughts might be regarding my situation. I am a fit and trim 62-year-old woman. I am 5 feet tall and weigh 105 pounds.View the full article


----------

